# R.I.P. Whaleofashrimp aka Linus



## MiztressWinter (Feb 27, 2012)

Linus passed Feb 8th in Atl. I have no details of how he passed. He was one of the goofiest, kindest people I had ever met. He always wore a huge sloppy grin..and he wore it with style. Thanks for the times we had together Linus. Take it easy on the other side.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 27, 2012)

Damn. Seemed like a cool cat.


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 27, 2012)

no shit! FUCK! we were just talking about meeting up too.
R.I.P. you silly-ass...


----------



## bryanpaul (Feb 27, 2012)

only hung out with him for 1 night....had got a ride from MD all the way to Tallahassee FL........as soon as i got out of the car there there's this kid...."hey, you on the road?" and it ended up being that we had chit-chatted some on StP ........hung out for a night.....seemed like a GOOD DUDE.......... people arent supposed to die at that age... R.I.P. dood............. i hope wherever you are it's in god's hands and your doin good


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 27, 2012)

Damn...


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 28, 2012)

Didn't know the feller but I employed his posts... Better places, greener spaces..


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 28, 2012)

Stupid phone...... * enjoyed his posts...


----------



## MiztressWinter (Feb 28, 2012)

It was confirmed to me today that Linus overdosed on heroin. This makes me sick. Another friend gone to dope.


----------



## finn (Feb 28, 2012)

Damn, usually people like him keep on going with all the stuff he's gone through, in the way that the people you're surprised that they've survived this far are almost indestructible. He'll be missed. RIP you goofball, I've lost count of how many times I've had to warn and reprimand you on the boards.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy shit!!! This ain't right.


----------



## Dead horse (Feb 29, 2012)

Fuck, I was taking a shinning to the dudes posts on here... RIP dude


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 29, 2012)

Ah shit! It seemed like it was not long ago I was giving him a gentle ribbing for doing something else stupid. Didn't know him well, RIP anyway bro.


----------



## wizehop (Feb 29, 2012)

Rest in Peace man, you always had an interesting view on things. Always enjoyed your posts, and your haircut was one of a kind. You may have moved on but your immortalized in these STP posts. Im sure most STP users are heading to the same place, so see you in a bit.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 5, 2012)

Shit. Rest in Hel, man. I really enjoyed your presence on this board. As well as dat facial hair.


----------



## exstinksean (Mar 6, 2012)

R.I.P. we never talked, but i too enjoyed your posts


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Mar 6, 2012)

RIP bro. I didn't know you but we'll all get there in the end....Life: No one gets out alive.


----------



## menu (Apr 5, 2012)

RIP man. lots of good talks on here.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 5, 2012)

wow...rip


----------



## Earth (Apr 5, 2012)

Rest easy brother.......


----------



## rednblackattack (Jun 23, 2012)

Traveled with this dude for a about 6 months in mid 2011.great guy all around. Definatly was battling some.demons but it seemed like he had just turned a new leaf. Pure faggotry. Miss ya man. Meet ya on The Big Rock.


----------



## Dmac (Jun 23, 2012)

man, people shouldn't die until they are at least my age. but you are taking your life in your hands every time you put a needle into your veins. sorry if that sounds harsh but it is what it is. but that, in no way, diminishes the loss to his friends, family, and our community


----------



## rednblackattack (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea the 6 months we traveled I only seen him use a handful of times. Defiantly didn't seem like the type that would od. (though it does not completly suprise me) Sad all around. Anyway he would not have much sympathy for himself and nor will I! Fucking shithead.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Oct 14, 2012)

damn RIP man. good guy.


----------



## Tuesdaydowns (Jan 24, 2013)

sorry for bumping this old post. new to the forums.

Linus was a good friend of mine, I was absolutely heartbroken when I learned of his passing. Were it not for him I may have never begun to travel. I like to think I am keeping a part of him alive in me.

R.I.P dude, you will be missed for the rest of forever.


----------



## earthowl (Feb 19, 2013)

DAG! this is really huge bummer. he was such an awesome dude. had a lot of great things to say, and always put a smile on my face. its a shame.. RIP HOMIE


----------



## veraladd (May 16, 2013)

I just read this- that sucks RIP


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 20, 2018)

traveled with linus 2011-2012. rip kid.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jan 23, 2020)

An old roady of mine and linus I recently ran into again reminded me of funny ass classic linus story so I figured I'd share it.....
He was semi strung out home bumming Atlanta when he came up on a way to make some easy cash there was a guy who would pay you 100$ to Jack of in front him to straight porn. Well linus jumped on the chance and after getting done the dude told him he would give him 20$ for any referrals so 3 days later the guy gets a call from linus wanting to meet up which they did in little five, the guy said when he pulled up it looked like an out door soup kitchen. Linus had lined up every bum, street figure, shady type he could find. Had about 50 dudes standing around wanting to Jack off for dude. I guess he looked at as easy money. I have funny linus stories for days, he was a one of a kind. Miss the kid still.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jan 23, 2020)

wrkrsunite said:


> An old roady of mine and linus I recently ran into again reminded me of funny ass classic linus story so I figured I'd share it.....
> He was semi strung out home bumming Atlanta when he came up on a way to make some easy cash there was a guy who would pay you 100$ to Jack of in front him to straight porn. Well linus jumped on the chance and after getting done the dude told him he would give him 20$ for any referrals so 3 days later the guy gets a call from linus wanting to meet up which they did in little five, the guy said when he pulled up it looked like an out door soup kitchen. Linus had lined up every bum, street figure, shady type he could find. Had about 50 dudes standing around wanting to Jack off for dude. I guess he looked at as easy money. I have funny linus stories for days, he was a one of a kind. Miss the kid still.



Linus sounds awesome, I read some of his past posts. 2011 I did a similar job for a guy (drag queen) in Chicago for $85. Made more $$ the second trip as he made a plaster casting of my ass and boner for an art project he was doing. Thats the lowest I've ever gone to make a buck.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Jan 24, 2020)

Man, I'm just checking in here after a long absence, and this was the last thing I expected to learn.
I remember crossing paths with this cat here a few years back, probably under my old STP profile... and he seemed real genuine.
Thoughts Prayers Hugs......


----------

